
TweetDeck Secures Angel Funding - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/16/twitter-me-this-tweetdeck-secures-angel-funding/
======
pclark
seems like an odd candidate for funding .. congrats either way though, what do
I know :)

~~~
brk
Angel funding is often very different than VC funding.

Considering that tweetdeck appears to have been the work of a single person so
far, angel funding could make a lot of sense. $500,000 should carry them a
long way without all the "overhead" that typically comes with VC funding.

~~~
pclark
can you elaborate? what do you think the investor saw when he invested? not
necessarily an exit per se?

~~~
brk
He could have seen many things, but most likely saw 1 highly productive dude
that could likely crank out a $3-4MM "company" on a shoe string.

Angel investors/groups are often individuals who want to contribute mentoring
as much as money. In many cases, it's like a hobby to them, a way to stay
engaged in a business/market without really having to get into the full
headache of running/starting a company.

